# Hello - new from Virginia



## Sloop (Jan 7, 2018)

I am a newbie and anxious to start posting. I am not really an opera fan other than what I guess is called Classical Crossover? I sometimes refer to it as "opera arias" which probably is not the right wording. So first off, can someone give me a better term?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Caterwauling. Perhaps?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloop said:


> I am a newbie and anxious to start posting. I am not really an opera fan other than what I guess is called Classical Crossover? I sometimes refer to it as "opera arias" which probably is not the right wording. So first off, can someone give me a better term?


Well, there are a lot of CD sets of different singers' opera arias, so I guess you are right, but I am not sure if you mean that you like listening to opera arias apart from the entire opera or not. It is fine to listen to opera arias and it provides much beautiful music, but if you want to get into the story, then you will need to listen to the whole opera, preferably on DVD with English subtitles.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sloop said:


> I am a newbie and anxious to start posting.


Hi, Sloop, welcome to TalkClassical....hope you enjoy it.....lots of interesting topics, and active participation...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloop said:


> I am a newbie and anxious to start posting. I am not really an opera fan other than what I guess is called Classical Crossover? I sometimes refer to it as "opera arias" which probably is not the right wording. So first off, can someone give me a better term?


Hello Sloop, a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.
perhaps this topic helps a bit.;

List your top recommended opera recital discs


----------

